# World Eaters Lord Zhufor



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

Check out this bad ass.

New from Forgeworld.



Forgeworld said:


> Khorne World Eaters Terminator Lord Zhufor with both bare and helmented head options. Model designed by Simon Egan and Will Hayes.
> 
> 
> For more pictures click here  THIS MODEL IS AVAILABLE TO PRE-ORDER NOW AND WILL BE SHIPPED WEEK COMMENCING THE 27TH OCTOBER.


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

Now that is a Khorne Lord!!
Lots of skulls, Scarry as all get out, and just a touch past psyco


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Im definately getting one


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

I love the commisar clothes on the banner. The helmet is pretty cool too. But i wonr buy one, because i dont have a khorne army and i dont like FW :fuck:


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Nice find, id use the helmet on him tho. Looks even more badass :biggrin:


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

oh great, thanks.... another lord to add to my army


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh baby.

looks like I just found the Captain of the Deathdrake Brotherhood, not sure whether to leave him as a Termie sgt (as was currently planned,) or actually upgrade him to a Lord, either way I'll be getting him for sure.


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius (Jun 9, 2008)

SO getting it. A few modifications to make him look less Zhufor-y (and less like a World Eater), and presto - meet the new Commander of the Twelfth Company...


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

I need to change my pants....


----------



## Skull Lord Kar'gor (Aug 25, 2008)

One of the best Chaos minis out there for sure! I'll defo get one, when i get round to making my 40k Khornate army! Also... is someone a bit of a psyhco? :wild: awww yes u are!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

My lord that is a nice freakin model.


----------



## TheUnmarked (May 19, 2008)

The head looks a bit too big compared to the helmet but otherwise a pretty sweet model


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

I nearly sh1t my pants when i saw that model. But you need to see him next to a Space Marine Terminator.http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/wezhu.htm


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

damm, those were the last pants i had.....


----------



## wd6669 (Feb 27, 2008)

i need him , he completes me. This is gonna be the hardest choice ever, leave helmet on or off , one way u get super scary and badass the other u get scary and super badass, reminds me of gork or mork


----------



## Abthrillon (Mar 22, 2008)

Oh my god I want that helmet!


----------

